# Οργανισμός Ρυθμιστικού Σχεδίου και Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος Αθήνας



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2008)

Γεια σας και πάλι
Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει επίσημη μετάφραση του συγκεκριμένου οργανισμού στα αγγλικά; Η σελίδα τους έχει εκεί μια καημένη αγγλική σημαία αλλά ο ρόλος της είναι αποκλειστικά διακοσμητικός, δηλαδή μετάφραση στα αγγλικά γιοκ (ας βάλουμε όμως τη σημαία, μη μας περάσουν και για τίποτα άξεστους :))


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Η ακριβέστερη μετάφραση που βρήκα:
Organization for the Master Plan and Environmental Protection of Athens

Υπάρχει κι αυτή η σελίδα (με μάλλον ανακριβή τίτλο):
http://www.minenv.gr/3/31/313/31303/e3130305.html


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2008)

Τελικά, υπάρχει η μετάφραση και είναι λίγο διαφορετική: Organisation of Planning and Environmental Protection of Athens. Φαίνεται πως για κάποιο λόγο δε λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμός τους από την ελληνική σελίδα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2008)

Σ' αυτόν ακριβώς τον τίτλο αναφερόμουν με τον σύνδεσμο. Είναι ο τίτλος της σελίδας (αυτός που εμφανίζεται στο πάνω πάνω μέρος του ιστοπλοϊκού προγράμματος). Μπορεί να είναι επίσημος (είναι;), αλλά δεν παύει να είναι ανακριβής.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2008)

Επειδή λέει σκέτο planning και όχι master plan; Πάντως, ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσα είναι μεν από τη σελίδα του υπουργείου αλλά δεν είναι ο ίδιος με τον δικό σου.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά, υπάρχει η μετάφραση και είναι λίγο διαφορετική: Organisation of Planning and Environmental Protection of Athens. Φαίνεται πως για κάποιο λόγο δε λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμός τους από την ελληνική σελίδα.



Το χειρότερο είναι πως δεν λειτουργεί ούτε η σύνδεσή τους με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα...


----------

